# Usa Judo!   : (



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

I ran accross this from the TXMMA forum. If true, this could be bad for the future of USA Judo! Here it is. 

"I am just getting a few details but the new Executive Director of the Olympic Training Center is attempting to cut Judo out of the OTC and close the program. Judo is the second largest sport in the world next to soccer. They say they need more space for other athletes! It is a sad day for Judo. Many people from Texas and throughout the United States are attempting to work out a compromise but a compromise will not be decided until next Wed. I am unable to find any information on the net or through the USJI. This has only been confirmed talking to the athletes, parents and coaches at the center and has not been confirmed by USJI the Judo Olympic governing body. We have three athletes from Fort Worth that are currently staying at the center and made their plans based on the future of the center. One of the players is Nikki Kubes, who just moved up there and is one of the youngest female Judo players to make the Olympic Team. If the players would have been given some type of advance warning they could have made other arrangements to attend other Universities that offer Judo scholarships. But no they picked the OTC! Many of the OTC players attend the U of Colorado in Colorado Springs and receive free room and board, use of the OTC facilities but pay in state tuition. There is even talk to have the out of stators pay out of state tuition. USJI nor the OTC makes any mention of it on their official website. Don't you love it when they mix politics and sports! 
Let's hope they get this straighten out, 
Brad" 



COACH REPORTS! THANKS COACH! 



Steve, 



This is what I got from Leo You can post it for me on the ADCC forum if you want (as I can no longer post from work): 





Throw U 



Its true !!! 



We didn't want RUMORS flying ... but it sure is true and I have been on the phone constantly. There are so many twists to the scenario that typing them down would give me a headache. Safe to say the OTC program was terminated as we know it. 



Right now we are persuading an appeal but the VERDICT will not be till next week. The option would be USA JUDO would conduct a "resident program" utilizing the (1) existing gym (Dojo space), (2) sports medicine, (3) dining room privileges, (4) weight room and (5) coaches office. Under this option: The athletes would be required to be housed off complex, but would retain dining privileges, thereby retaining eligibility to participate in the Stupak Federal Grant program. 



The Stupak Federal Grant program is NEW. Something you and I never had a chance to participate in. Its about a couple years old. The federal GOVERNMENT will pay tuition, books, labs, and a $500 towards training per semester. What a deal!! That is what we are really fighting for. The USOC has already agreed to maintain the Dojo and facility use. Thats really not on the table... We have that already. Its the dining and housing that needs to be addressed. So many things in the fire that we need to step back and take a breath and let the powers that be fight the fight. 



By the way, Im the new Director of Development for USA Judo.  



Fighting the fight, bro. Its seems I am always fighting a fight And loving it. 



Your BIG Bro, 

Leo 

Leo White Junior
Roku Dan


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually this could be a good thing, by forcing a restructuring and re-thinking of Judo in the USA.

Someone had suggested the formation of 'regional training center' out of the removal of Judo from the OTC.  I believe a regional training judo center in each State is what Judo in this country needs.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 24, 2004)

Believe me! I would LOVE to see Judo prosper in the US like it does in France, Japan, Korea, etc.!


----------

